# LAB Sound Effects!!!



## zack o lantern (Sep 23, 2004)

PLease help!!! I have completely forgotten about the sound effects for my lab, and I am in need of them BADLY! Can anyone help me out with a lab sound effect loop, (preferably long), or SFX???

* "Wacko Zacko" Crockett
The dead come to life on my parents' lawn...
And I just pray the sprinklers wont turn on.


----------

